# show us your oedura



## dihsmaj (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have these, but I like 'em.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 10, 2011)

my male marmorata


----------



## GeneticProject (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 10, 2011)

I posted these guys on another thread, but hey why not?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2011)

Male Darwin locale Fat-tailed Marm


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 10, 2011)

View attachment 213425


I think Goldmember stole the marm I saw I my holiday. ;D Also Darwin locale of course.

Bloody attachments.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 10, 2011)

hahahaha read the title of the thread again not knowing what oedura means lol i had no idea and it sounded SUSS!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 10, 2011)

A few of mine:





















What ya think?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 10, 2011)

> hahahaha read the title of the thread again not knowing what oedura means lol i had no idea and it sounded SUSS!



Oedura translated to make sense would be similar to 'Coming From Rocky Areas', or maybe more literally 'from hard'.
The pronunciation is e-dew-ruh. 

I wish I could say I knew that or found it quickly but alas that is not true. Fortunately I was legitimately keenly interested in it anyway.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats interesting!


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I thought it was oh-doo-rah.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2011)

Iv posted these before but meh...
Fat-tailed Marm










Hypomelanistic juvenile O.castelnaui


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 10, 2011)

Marm = _Oedura marmorata _right?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Marm = _Oedura marmorata _right?


Correct


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 11, 2011)

Goldmember that last hypo is stunning!


----------



## eipper (Aug 11, 2011)

Oedura actually means Swollen tail

Oedura marmorata means marbled swollen tail

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 11, 2011)

I have put them up in other threads also have heaps more in my albums


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 11, 2011)

Dammit I wish _coggeri_ was legal in Vic haha, they look so great! At least we get _marmorata_ and _tryoni_, but _tryoni_ isn't that good...
Oh and _castelnaui_ is awesome.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 11, 2011)

> Oedura actually means Swollen tail



Well I won't argue against this, I have no real knowledge just what I searched for last night. I do wonder how it means this though when the Latin root for dura is in hard, and the prefix oe is of or from.... 



> Oh and _castelnaui_ is awesome.



My personal faves.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2011)

here are my 3 marmorats 2 are going into a shed.They are not the best shots of them .


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 11, 2011)

nice Sarah


----------



## eipper (Aug 12, 2011)

Stephen,

Many scientific names have ancient greek origins not latin

Cheers,
Scott

(reference Encyclopedia of Australian Animals- Reptiles Harry Ehmann)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## killimike (Aug 12, 2011)

eipper said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Many scientific names have ancient greek origins not latin
> 
> ...



IIRC it's 'oura' - 'tail', but I don't know swollen, but it would be something like 'oedw' by backformation 

EDIT: 'oidew' - Thanks Liddell and Scott!


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice velvets everyone.

I'll be putting my young _Oedura_ into bigger tubs over the weekend so will try and get some pics.

Got some _O.tryoni_, _O.monilis_ & _O.attenboroughi_ (yes, I know they are now classed as _marmorata_, but I like the name _attenboroughi_ better)


----------



## edstar (Aug 12, 2011)

wow they look cool.. adding em to the have to get reptiles!


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep the pics coming guys.

View attachment 213550


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, geez it makes looking at the roots of names hard when it's so hard to tell when a prefix ends, there is no greek rood for dura, so I was getting mixed up with that the greek root for tail is/can be ura. That means the prefix involved is oed not just oe. If it was just oe it would be no help as oe is Latin but with greek origins. Oed however I am not sure. Thanks this was very interesting. 

By the way Scott I know many Binomial names have Greek roots but when I found a Latin root that worked and could make sense (Hey if I found a new animal in a rock I might name it rock living too), I obviously jumped to conclusions. Thanks for setting me straight. 

Hope this hasn't hijacked the thread too much it all was about Oedura in the end just not pics of them. 

Heres is Katherine marm (wild). Individual (or locality but unlikely) had much more distinct tail bands than that earlier shot from Litchfield.


----------

